# Which UTV??



## ALLBEEF (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a Rhino, Mule, Gator, Prowler or something similar. Give me all opinions and suggestions on where to buy.

Goint to use it to hunt, trail ride and use on farm.


thanks


----------



## DubyaT (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a Mule trans  4 seater.  Great around the farm.  Only goes 25 mph or so.     Dont fit in the bed of a truck and is not great for trail riding..   I love it but it is not like a Rhino or Ranger.  My neighbor has a new Gator and loves it.  What are you planning on using it for.  Will you ever go trail riding with other folks with 4 wheelers?    We bought 3 and got a 5% discount and no tax for farm.    I think if you give a description on what you want out of one you will get some good feedback.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks! I'll edit my 1st post.


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a good review of the best.  There seem to be good and bad with each.  Personally I would like a good look at the Honda.  Maybe because I have a Honda ATV but I really have been happy with Honda products.

http://www.biggamehunt.net/sections...-Fathers-Gator-2008-UTV-Roundup-01280812.html


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys keepem' comin'!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bear-229 (Dec 19, 2008)

look more than what you are going to use it for. i mean who is going to be in it. riding 3 people in a rhino would not be fun. so if you need a bench seat (like me) that limits your options BIG time.
i have not bought one yet but leaning to a ranger.

another one that i have been looking at lately, although it is bucket seats, are the jap mini trucks. they have a 660 cc engine, full cab, and can get ac for about 5500


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Polaris Sportsman 6x6.It's bigger than the standard 4 wheelers,smaller than the mules etc.,and still gets around in the woods.It has a bed on it and it can be shifted in 6 wheel drive.I used to hog hunt with dogs and at one time we had 5 people on it and 5 dogs in a dog box that was in the bed.One of the "people" was the 2006 Ms.Hooters U.S.A. It is a great machine but I'm sure some of the others are also. Good Luck


----------



## Pastor B (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought a Kubota RTV, what a machine! It's diesel & 4 wd, tops out around 25/26 mph. I tow mine to lease and use it on  71 acres we own its great, don't know why I waited so long to get one, I can move multiple stands at a time. Struggling finding the right rifle holder and think it would be a good purchase for a "ramp" cause lifting deer/pigs into the back can be a little bit of a chore by yourself. Very pleased with mine and know it'll last many years to come.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 24, 2008)

*rhino*

Bought a rhino for hunting/feeding think its the best.  Had a Mule years ago it doesnt compare.  Bought a Polaris 4 seater also this year its great for the family and just joy riding on but its to long for in the woods (no turn radius on 4 seaters).  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 24, 2008)

I have had my Polaris Ranger since '02. Never had a problem with it.It is the 500cc version, I was the first in our club to have one, now there is 6 of them in camp. IMO about as close as you can get to the best of both worlds (work and play).


----------



## Cwill15 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are going to use it for hunting and trail riding I would say the rhino. I have a Gator hpx and I like it for hunting and riding around but it is just too big for most fourwheeler trails. The rhino will make it through the smaller trails. I seen one of the 700s pull a fullsize chevy out of a hole that it was stuck in pretty good.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a rhino , i think its the best " all around " . It will take you almost anywhere you want to go , it will carry about 400-500 pounds in the back . You can trail ride with it . I carried mine to Durham Town 2 years ago , and had a blast ,  just  watch which trails you go on , some trails are not wide enough for it . So what if it will not carry as much as some other machines , that just means you get to ride for another trip around the farm . I looked at all the other machines out there when i bought mine . This one for me , best suited my needs . It will carry all you need to hunt , or just joy ride . Around the farm it will do anything the others will do , except tote  over 400 pounds . SCOTT


----------



## DubyaT (Dec 29, 2008)

If I was going to buy something I would probably get the Ranger.   I have a mule trans 4 seater,  On trail rides it is way to long and slow.  We usually let the women ride in it with the cooler and the guys ride the atvs..   25mph. But it is great for the family and around the farm.  Ranger has a bench seat and can keep up with the atvs.  I dont know anyone who has the new honda.  The Rhino has the bucket seats.


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have Two of the Rhino 450 and they are great.
I use them for hunting and around the house.  They will go any where you want to take them.  I looked at all of them and 
don't regret my decision.


----------



## stefan carter (Apr 2, 2009)

i love my polaris ranger i run dogs in it move hog traps /feed up /pull my welder around the shop
give it a bath and take the family for a ride the bench seat is what makes it a little better than the rhino and it does not turn over as easy as the rhino


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 27, 2009)

I would say Rhino as well. I have a Grizzly and beat the snot out of it and it does great. They use the same platform as far as engine and trans. There are alot of mods you can do to them as well.


----------



## Groundcheck (May 27, 2009)

I have had a Polaris Ranger Crew for a year and a half now.  I have had absolutley no issues.  There is no doubt in my mind that the Ranger is the best combination of farm, work, hunting, etc.. on the market.  If you need two seats I highly recommend the Crew over the Transmule.  Got any questions let me know.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 27, 2009)

Rangers are nice as well but are larger. I looked at them and it would be harder to ride  atv trails with them to me. But they do have the bench seat and I like them alot. Just seems trail riding would be harder. If you are not trail riding alot look into the new Honda. It is bigger like the Ranger but has alot of nice features like locking f/r diffs. And of course Honda reliabilty..but they just came out an it is usually wise to avoid first year models until they work out any bugs that they might have.


Go test drive them and see what you like the best. I would stay away from Kawasaki though if you are not into modding. I know they are having belt problems stock . It is well known and a clutch kit will fix it though. 

http://www.sidexsideforum.com/


----------



## Deadringer (Jun 25, 2009)

Honda or Polaris.


----------

